# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  how to create a moss ball

## dorothy

Is there a way to create moss ball using Java Moss? if there is, can someone please advise me how to go about it?

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## arclaveus

I believe u can either get a round shaped object like a sphere like stone or a bio ball n then use those fine netting to tie down a thin layer of moss (in other words, wrap it) all round the object...try not to overlap each individual moss for a better effect. In a week or two, under the right conditions....u shld b able to see new leaves of the moss growing through the netting  :Smile: 

Hope i'm rite...veterans pls feel free to correct me  :Angel:

----------


## Wackytpt

I doubt the effect with be nice. As the Moss with overgrown the bio ball and the shape of the ball is gone. I do suggest you try other plants like riccia to be a riccia ball. It looks nicer.

----------


## robin

Just buy the moss ball, it is quite cheap.

Robin

----------


## coryfav

Yeah, I'd go with a moss ball that's already in the market.  :Smile:

----------


## dorothy

I thought of recycling the Java Moss that I tear from the mesh wall. Fav.. nearly one of my favourite guppy got trapped there... argghh... so I am going to tear all down.. expect the back mesh...  :Smile:

----------


## arclaveus

Ohh ic, u haf to make sure u dun leave any gaps between the back wall n the moss wall meshing...its definitely a fish death trap!!  :Evil:  Luckily ur fav gauupy survived the ordeal!  :Angel:

----------


## Simon

I think moss will be abit too messy to deal with, have you considered riccia? ;P

----------


## |squee|

Riccia is also messy _leh_  :Grin:  

Those moss balls that you see, they are called marimo balls, made of a type of algae/moss/whatever. I don't think they can be replicated using moss, for one, you'll need a moss that looks matted and very fine in order to get the original look.

----------


## Simon

with riccia and bio ball, u can have floating balls  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

Simon...you tryign to introduce this nasty fella into others tank also ah...lol..add more haters into the group..kekeke

----------


## Goondoo

> Simon...you tryign to introduce this nasty fella into others tank also ah...lol..add more haters into the group..kekeke


Put some marbles into my fish tank, can get some BBA balls  :Grin:

----------


## robin

GoonDoo, and whoever interested I have LOTS or BBA Balls for sale!!

 :Grin:  

Robin

----------


## Wackytpt

> Put some marbles into my fish tank, can get some BBA balls


Where is our BBA King...  :Razz: 
 :Blah:

----------


## LinkAbell

Hi I'm interested in the moss ball, can anyone tell me where can i get it??

----------

